# 2006 Kovjanic Custom



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

*2006 Kovjanic Custom - my new road bike build and ride stories*

Nothing too exciting but I hope some people will find it interesting and inspirational .


Kovjanic ultra-light 7005 aluminium road racing frame, standard geometry, aircraft spec welds,
59cm length, weighing under 1300g. Kovjanic is a Serbian manufacturer of custom bicycle frames.
It was custom built for me back in 2002 to perfectly suit me and replace my old and tired Kovjanic
frame of my road bike. Very nice colour - a pearl white base with transparent yellow lacquer.










However, I made a bold decision to break up my old and abused bike and build a new one entirely
down to my wishes, for years of troublefree cycling and enjoyment. I was on a very tight budget
and with specific component list on my mind, so it took me a good few years to gather all the parts,
which brings us to May 2006 - the assembly time!


The fork of choice, with the best weight/price ratio, was Time Equipe Pro "feather-light" 430g carbon
fork with 1" carbon steerer. I specifically wanted black components, so the only choice was to go for
Shimano 105 Black group (2x9 speed).











A few years ago, I've held ITM Millenium stem and handlebars in my hands and decided I must get
them one day. And so I have . Along with a Pazzaz Carbon aero seatpost, Selle Italia SLR XP saddle
and Elite Patao bottle cages.











We fitted all the mentioned components on the frame and finished routing the cables. It was time to
call it a day and continue the work the following day .











Next update coming very soon .


*Photos here:* https://photos.cybernck.com/kovjanic


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

Continuing the build - I got the guy (Shimano shop owner) who always wound my bar tape,
to do it this time too . With the red Deda bar tape on, it was only wheels and chain left!











As for the wheels, not my first choice (it would have been Spinergy Rev-X, Mavic Cosmic or
Ksyrium) but a good one nonetheless - Mavic Aksium Race factory built wheelset. I've always
had Michelin tyres on my road bikes, so I got a pair of red Michelin Pro Race 2 in 700x23 size.
Good choice as, for our roads, 23s proved to be a much better choice than 20s I've always had.











There you have it - built up and ready to be ridden! The "venomous" colour scheme looks really
attractive and exactly as I envisaged it several years ago! It's hard to imagine that only a day
ago it was just a collection of useless parts and how is a fully functional road racing bike!
Total weight - a shade over 9 kgs or 20 lbs. Good enough for me.











And finally - the moment I've been daydreaming about for many years . Albeit with 8-9 kgs
over my fit weight and having to use my very old and knackered shoes and SPD pedals for
the time being . 











Next and exciting update coming soon .


*Photos here:* https://photos.cybernck.com/kovjanic?page=3


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

Hello again everyone, I wish you a Happy New Year with lots of safe kilometers/miles.


2006 and 2007 went by surprisingly quick, but I got back into shape and decided to make
my old dream come true, which brings us to 31st of May 2008. The plan was to ride from
Banja Luka (BIH) to seaside in Makarska (CRO) - 250 kilometers via 5-6 hillclimbs,
at a moderate pace. Still 2.5-3 kilos over my fit weight but more prepared than ever
for this trek! And in my favourite gear, naturally . 











Touchdown!  Late in the afternoon, exhausted, but filled with joy and happiness!
A dream come true! That even sounds good, let alone what it felt (and still feels) like! 











The stats: ~252 km, 8h50min riding time, 28.5 km/h avg, with mostly head-wind.











*Photos here:* https://photos.cybernck.com/kovjanic?page=4

*Video here:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3y_xRQBnV4


See you again soon .


----------



## AFS (Sep 15, 2004)

Nicely done! Enjoyed the story, photos and video (your dad did a great job). That was one super ride (you look really smooth), not too much traffic from what I saw and beautiful country. Does Kovjanic make frames mainly out of aluminum? Do a lot of people in your area go for custom frames?

Happy New Year.


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for your comment.

It is (or was) a small manufacture (a single person who's surname is Kovjanic).
Serbian national team used to ride his frames, about 10 years ago now.
Sadly, I've recently found out he's not into frame-making any more.
The bottom line is - it's a very rare frame and custom built for me,
so rather special in my eyes .

I wasn't too happy constantly being filmed and photographed during the ride,
but I'm now glad my father was that persistent . BTW, it took me way much
more time and effort to edit the video clip than ride my bike down there, hahah.

Not much traffic at all, as this route is mainly used for going to the seaside
and it was pre-season. In summer there's a lot more traffic and long queues
at the border crossing.

Next update coming soon.


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

The following week, I finally got the package with some essential things, that would have mattered
much on my ride to the seaside. Giro Monza helmet - much nicer, lighter, more comfortable and better
ventilating than my old crappy Prowell helmet. 











Shimano SH-R099 road shoes with three straps and (silver) carbon sole - new shoes after 10 long years!
SM-SH10 Red (no-play) SPD-SL cleats - should be a vast improvement over the original SPD system.
Shoes + cleats = nice combination! Can't wait to start using them . And finally - PD-R540 SPD-SL
black pedals. All-in-all, a whole world of difference over my old setup - I can't believe how much
energy I've been wasting with it! :O











Next update coming soon .


*Photos here:* https://photos.cybernck.com/kovjanic?page=5


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

02/Jul/2008 - Since I've been feeling really well and strong after the ride to the seaside, I decided to
go back to racing, just in time for the National Time Trial Championships. I was keen to make a worthy
"come-back", so I even got an Aero helmet from the UK a couple of weeks before the race, along with
the rest of the TT kit. Every bit helps on a TT event... especially being quite fit (for my standards) .










If I've ever been physically and mentally prepared for a TT ride - it was the time! 


I did quite well - scored 2nd place and silver medal in Elite category, by doing 23 kilometers in 33 minutes,
41 km/h average - quite sattisfied with that.











I've done a few more road races in 2008, but roll on 2009!










Unfortunately, I was sick for 15 days early in 2009, which had completely exhausted me and messed up
my plans to go one better at the 2009 TT championships , but it didn't stop me from training and doing
some races and recreational rides, that I will present in the following updates .


*Photos here:* https://photos.cybernck.com/kovjanic?page=5

*Time Trial video:* https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1197585186461

*Road Race video:* https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1197591666623


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

As said, the sickness had messed up my racing desires but I still managed to fulfill my plans for recreational rides.

13/Jun/2009 - back to Makarska with an idea to climb the Biokovo mountain by my road bike (I've done in the past both
by car and by my MTB). Starting at the sea-level - it's a 30 kilometer climb up to the St. Jure peak @ alt. of 1762 m,
out of which 29.5 km is uphill .











Half-way through:











Success!











*A full set of photos here*: https://photos.cybernck.com/kovjanic?page=6


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

24/Jul/2009 - Another month - another hillclimb . This time I was in Medveja near Opatija (CRO),
climbimg Mt. Ucka. Starting from sea-level. It's about 6 kilometers of ups and downs and then,
again at sea-level, the constant 22 km climb begins. The summit is at alt. of 1401 m.











There are a few of these nasty sections along the way. 











The summit reached! 











*Full set of photos*: https://photos.cybernck.com/kovjanic?page=7


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

Still back in 2009 - I finally managed to get this lovely pair of Spinergy Rev-X carbon
wheels from the UK - that I had bought a year and a half earlier! My vision is now fulfilled
(except the yellow tyres, but I couldn't be bothered to swap for red ones). They will only
be used for TT's and an occasional training ride.











Since I became a bit paranoid about my full-carbon fork (with a good reason),
I bought a Deda BlackForce2 carbon fork with alloy steerer.











And finally - Polar S725X heart rate monitor with speed and cadence sensors.
It measures, monitors and records for further analysis everything I've ever
wanted to know about my rides!











This sums up the year 2009 - roll on 2010! 


*Full size photos*: https://photos.cybernck.com/kovjanic?page=7


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

2010 - Started off well, with running, gym and turbo trainer sessions and late winter rides as well.











The training continued. It was still early in the season but I was getting into good shape.











17/Apr/10 - Cycling race in Belgrade. Serbian national cup race with 85 riders in all categories.
It was a very pleasant experience. The finish was on top of a small mountain Avala, I came in
19th (out of 85) overall and 2nd in the amateur class! 











May 2010 - everything was going so well until I accidentally badly sprained my ankle in a gym!
It turned out I damaged the ligaments and had to have a cast put on, which meant the end of
this year's season for me :-(. 











Nearly 3 months later, I started cycling again, with everything I've worked for gone and hopes
for a better season next year. That's it for 2010 :-/.











*Full size photos*: https://photos.cybernck.com/kovjanic?page=8


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

Fast forward to the year 2011! 











I got some new winter gear. Scott Authentic winter bib-tights. They're good, but you 
definitely need to order a size up from your bib-shorts. BBB Hardwear waterproof
overshoes - pretty warm and water repellent.










Crud Roadracer mk2 mudguards - a very useful thing, providing they fit your bike.
Pieces tend to fall off when riding on rough roads. Luckily spares are available on
Crud website. 


After 5 years of riding this bike and altering my riding position, I figured out it would've 
been spot on if I got a shorter stem, so I got a 10 cm ITM Millenium 4ever stem to replace 
my old 13 cm ITM Millenium stem.











Shock horror! 











Just a Sunday ride .











Here I am, with a weight-weenie Fondriest of a friend of mine. 











*Full size photos*: cybernck's photos :: Kovjanic Custom


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

2/Jun/2011 - Hillclimb National Championship in pouring rain.

I was fastest up the hill in Elite category, as well as in the general placement.










On the top of the podium .










It was a sweet victory as I wasn't really expecting it to come, having my mind and body
focused on the upcoming Time Trial National Championship race. 











*Full size photos*: cybernck's photos :: Kovjanic Custom


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

And here's another very overdue update!


25/Jun/2011 Just a couple of days after winning Bosnian National Time Trial Championship
(on my Scott Plasma TT bike), we've had Republic of Srpska National Championship Road Race. 










I won in the Senior category and became the most successful rider in the Championship,
since they began, nearly 20 years ago . 











16/Jul/2011 - 87 km race for a National League, held in Sanski Most - I went in a solo break
just a few km's into the race and came to a solo finish, nearly 12 minutes ahead of the main bunch!










It was definitely one of my favourite victories of all time - and it shows . 











*Full size photos*: https://photos.cybernck.com/kovjanic?page=10


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

17/Jul/2011 - The third and final National Championship Event - Road Race this time,
held in Bihac. A demanding 90 km long mountainous course. 










I won in the Elite category, making it three out of three this season! 











I also received a special honour as the National Road Race Champion, at the Bosnian
Cycling Federation Ceremony, held on 6/Dec/2011 in Banja Luka. 










Nikica Atlagic, BSK Banja Luka - triple National Championship title in 2011.











*Full size photos*: cybernck's photos :: Kovjanic Custom


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

Though I had given numerous radio and TV interviews due to my achievements,
being nominated for the best athlete of Bosnia & Herzegovina and Republic
of Srpska was something special. Here I am together with other 9 top athletes
of Republikc of Srpska, by the choice of national newspaper Glas Srpske. 










21/Dec/2011 - I'm being awarded with a trophy for 7th place by Olympic gold
medalist from 1984 Olympics - Zlatan Arnautovic (volleyball goalkeeper).
It was an honour and a moment of great joy.










The ceremony was aired live on national television, with me pointing my
finger at the trophy, hahah. 


*Full size photos*: cybernck's photos :: Kovjanic Custom


Also, here's a video clip from the ceremony:

Nikica Atlagic cybernck - Top 10 Athletes of Repubic of Srpska 2011 - YouTube

(sorry, I couldn't be bothered to subtitle the whole thing)


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

*At long last - we're in 2012 with the story*


On 3/Jan/2012, I was a guest at a ceremony organised by the President of Republic
of Srpska for the best athletes and students. And a while later, on 12/Jun/2012,
a similar ceremony was organised by the Banja Luka City Major as well.


















Following my achievements in 2011, I was hoping to get sponsored by the city or
at least the cycling club I race for, but all I got was some sort of knee injury
that had prevented me from riding until well into the season :-(. 










Still, even without any winter preparations and not being in the racing form,
I managed to score 2nd place in Elite category at Bosnia & Herzegovina National
Road Race Championship on 24/Jun/2012 in Cazin. And I only lost out by a bike length. 











*Full size photos*: cybernck's photos :: Kovjanic Custom


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

The season of 2012 continued...










with scoring silver medal on National Time Trial Championship and then travelling a bit...










...climbing various mountains...










...as well as podiums .










And finally - I managed to fulfill the goal I set out for 2012 - winning the National Cycling League in Elite category.


*Full size photos*: cybernck's photos :: Kovjanic Custom


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

*THE FINAL CHAPTER*


The year of 2013 started very nicely, with winter preparation camp in Igalo, Montenegro for the best cyclists of Republic of Srpska. We've had a pleasure to train together with Serbian senior national team, as well as junior team later on.










The weather was wet at times, but there was also some fabulous weather to be enjoyed:











A club ride early in March, back at home. Unfortunately one of my last rides on Kovjanic Custom bike:










The reason for that is a new bike build, that you can follow here: cybernck's photos :: Scott CybeR1


17th June of 2013 - the very last update - Kovjanic meets its (or should I say - his) new owner. A club mate Robert is going to enjoy it and cherish it from now on. Photo taken at the same spot where the bike had originally been built and photographed, 7 years ago.










So, there you go - 11 years since the project had started, I can say that it was an amazing and emotional journey but it was time to move on to another project .


*Full size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Kovjanic Custom


*THE END*


----------

